# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker  DC Unlocker V..1322, DC Phoenix V22 and new APP for Android inside

## mohamed73

ADDED:  *Huawei Mediapad M2 10.0 Premium Edition M2-A01L * (read bootloader code, *FRP* unlock) *Huawei Mediapad M2 10.0 Standard Edition WiFi M2-A01W* (read bootloader code, *FRP* unlock) *Huawei Glory 4* (read unlock codes, direct unlock) *ORANGE DIVE 70* (read unlock codes, unlock, read bootloader code, *FRP* unlock) *Huawei Ascend Alek 4G* (read unlock codes, unlock, read bootloader code) *Huawei Maimang and Maimang 3S* (direct unlock, read bootloader code) 
Huawei E5577-321 Zain 21.200.05.00.375 unlock guide  *NEW!!
Bootloader unlock app for Android 
Search for DC Huawei Bootloader codes on GooglePlay* 
Bootloder code reading fixed.  *DC Phoenix v22*
"user error" on activated Infinity dongles fixed. 
DC Unlocker team

----------

